# 24" monitor too big for web surfing?



## Stephane (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi guys! 

I'd like to get myself a nice 24" monitor, but I'm not a gamer and I don't watch movies on my computer. It's mainly for web surfing and that's why I'm still hesitating.

I was thinking...since web pages won't appear bigger on a very large monitor at its max resolution, and you obviously need to sit at a greater distance from the screen to be confortable, isn't better for a web surfer like me to go for a smaller monitor (a 22" for instance) ? Because the way I see it, not only web pages won't be bigger, but I'll have to sit farther away from the screen! Unless there's something I'm not getting here :4-dontkno

I know I could zoom in on web pages or increase the text size, but not without messing up the page's layout most of the time.

So do you guys think a big 24" monitor is going to make things worst compared to a smaller one if all I do is websurf ? What is your experience in this regard ? Isn't better to go smaller and sit closer :grin:

Thanks in advance!

Stephane


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I have a 22" monitor which I find to be quite adequate for all purposes that myself and my 18 yr old son use computers for: 
I use it for: video & still image & audio editing where I want to be able to see large, detailed views of images and have toolbars where I need them, document/spreadsheet writing and editing - it easily sits 2 A4 documents side by side, net surfing including watching lots of full screen videos, gaming (Need for Speed etc.) and lots of other things - iTunes etc.
My son uses it for: online gaming (LOTRO), web surfing, MSN, music etc.
IMHO 22" monitor will do you fine - larger than that really is only needed if you're doing detailed layouts in graphic design, watching videos if you've got a comfy chair and good sound or you are an intense gamer. 
I do have a secondary monitor set up but only use it with some software that has lots of toolbars etc or when i need many programs or documents open at once.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

people use 42 inch plasma for monitors
i use a 26 inch lcd hdtv arms length in front of me with no problem
the bigger the better


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Stephanie - Welcome to TSF :wave:

Go for it - If you budget allows, that is...

I have a 24" Dell that runs at 1920x1200 pixels. The most useful thing I find when surfing is that with a big screen is that you can have two separate instances of a browser open side-by-side at the same time. You will be surprised on how useful that is...

I will never go back to below 24" (except on my laptop - I don't think I could carry a laptop with a 24" screen! :grin


----------



## Stephane (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the quick answers guys!! This place really rocks!!!

Donald, are you sitting fairly close to your screen, despite its size...so you can easily read what's on it ? 

If you guys think it's not necessairly uncomfortable to sit fairly close to such a big monitor, the fact that web pages aren't bigger on a larger screen won't be a disadvantage then!!

Thanks again guys ray:

Stephane


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I have to agree with donald and dia. If you can afford a bigger monitor then go for it. I might be looking to be a bigger monitor, or just get a second one myself. My 19 isn't cutting it any more.


----------

